# HVLP questions



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

I just bought a Spray Tech CS 10000. Yesterday I sprayed some latex through it, I know it takes some getting used to. The manual says for heavier bodied paints to set your pot at 14-18 psi, however at this lower pressure it does not want to spray properly, it spits, etc. So I set the compressor at 70 psi, and the pot at 40-45 psi it spray better but it seemed that there was not enough matierial coming out of the gun.

How many of you use your HVLP to spray latex, and are there any tips/tricks you can share. I bought this unit intending to spray interior ceilings, as well as doors, and even exteriors where I can. Please share anything that may be a help. Thanks!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

donb1959 said:


> I just bought a Spray Tech CS 10000. ...I bought this unit intending to spray interior ceilings, as well as doors, and even exteriors where I can. Please share anything that may be a help.


Mmmm.....I'd return it and pick up an airless
I'm not really a spray guy, so maybe a spray master can give you some tips on using an HVLP for latex ceilings and walls
In my experience it's just not the best tool for that job

Maybe for trim and cabinets and stuff...


----------



## colin (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes definately the wrong tool! Take it back to the store and get an airless


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

The only thing I bring my HVLP out for is doors and trim. Everything else I go with the airless. I can blow out a 2000 sq ft home in about 6 hours.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

Don, not the ideal tool for ceilings, but that thing should be able to spray a lot of paint. the 10000 is the compressor driven HVLP right? have you read the manual and all that stuff? You should be able to adjust it so it pours paint on. You may need a different sized needle or something. 

If you can, return it and trade it in on a small airless.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

If your going to shoot latex with a HVLP, you will have to thin the paint with either water or a product such as Flowtrol, or both. As for large spray work an airless with the proper tip can obtain similar results.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Today, I sprayed oil primer, thinned about 3/4 quart to a gallon. This is a massive exterior job where the entire home must be primed. I sprayed and had an excellant helper with me, in 8 hours we primed 3/4 of the house....only took 6 gals primer.

I'm getting used to the unit now, today I was amazed at how much got done and how good it looked.
And yes the 10000 has the air comprssor on the back, its not a cup gun it has a pot (2.5 gal)


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

*oil primer*

you sprayed oil primer on an exterior.... did you brush it in? or let it float on the surface? what was the motivation to buy an hvlp for exteriors?


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

painterofeveryt said:


> you sprayed oil primer on an exterior.... did you brush it in? or let it float on the surface? what was the motivation to buy an hvlp for exteriors?


The reason for the HVLP was all the overspray with an airless. We did not brush it in, 90% of the home was down to the bare wood after scrapeing, I also intend to spray the finish coat on. With this system there's a minimum of covering up as there's almost no overspray.


----------



## brian11973 (Apr 13, 2006)

I am a sparky. I did paint my own house ( 1800 sq ft of ceiling & floor wih latex Kilxz) wih a HVLP gun , looks like a standard gun. I was using a pressure tank (pot??). I would reccommend a bigger air compressor. The gun worked great at first, as the air pressure went down, so would the performance. I have talked several painters with a "turbine", they say it works great. I take it, that an air compressor is low volume, high pressure. A turbine in high volume, low pressure. You are getting enough pressure, just not enough volume, of air. As the pressure drops , from too much volume of air coming out, (the pressure drops, causing the "spitting"), not enough pressure to work proporply.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

I also have an hvlp,so I am familar with it's pro's and con's.What worries me is the amount of actual paint (or primer being applied with an hvlp) the amount is significantly less and the fact that the primer was not brushed into the wood surface should be a concern,with an airless you would be applying alot more paint,then brush that into the wood ,sure there is more overspray but a better paint job is what your website says you strive to acheive.....just my two cents


----------

